# 2013 3-D Shoot Calendar



## passthru24

Hope everyone had a good year last year  Feel free to post your club dates or schedule here. Good luck to everyone this year. 

ASA 2013 Dates are as followed:

Feb. 1st - 3rd
Newberry, Fla.

Mar. 8th - 10th
Phenix City, Al.(Uchee Creek)

Apr. 5th - 7th
W. Monroe, La.

Apr. 26th - 28th
Paris, Tx.

May 31 - Jun. 2nd
London, Ky.

Jun. 28th - 30th
Metropolis, Il.

Aug. 2nd - 4th
Cullman, Al. (Classic)


----------



## passthru24

**** River Bottom Outdoors 2013 Dates ****

Look forward to seeing everyone again in 2013, and if you didn't come by then come on down and shoot with us this year. Here is the 2013 schedule 

Jan. 27th

Mar. 3rd

Mar. 24th

Apr. 20th & 21st Big 40

May 19th

Jun. 23rd

Jul. 28th

Aug. 18th Hunt Shoot 




RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
678-378-0816
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

 2013 Dates: Jan. 27, Mar. 3, Mar. 24, Apr. 20 & 21 Big 40, May 19, Jun. 23, July 28, Aug. 18 Hunting Shoot
Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max.
Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”                            Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## hound dog

*RAC 2013 shoot dates*

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm


RAC 2013 shoot dates 

Jan.13 Sun

Feb.10 Sun.

Mar.17 Sun.

Apr.13 Night shoot bring a tent sleep over and shoot the next day too. Gate will be open at 6pm and start shooting at dark and sign in will end at 10pm.Go to bottom of post for rules for NIGHT SHOOT

Apr.14 Sun.

May.11 Sat. Charity Shoot "Sirens for Santa"
There will be a lot of raffles and some gives aways and a silent auction.

June.9 Sun.

July.14 Sun.

Aug.11 Sun. Fifth Annual Hunting Shoot THE REDNECK RENDEZVOUS 

Classes: No know yardage in classes only in K45 only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.


Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy 

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

Rules for NIGHT SHOOT
Sign in form 6pm to 10pm and shoot will start at DARK

One Flash Light Per Shooter "NO SPOT LIGHTS" And No Extra Batteries.

Scoring Will Be 5'S, 8'S, 10'S and center IBO will be the 12 "No Upper and Lower 12'S"

Classes

Kids-12 and under-FREE- Green stake 20yard max-Free Medallion 

Female-Blue stake 30yard max-$10.00 Plaque 1st,2nd and 3rd 

Male-Red stake 35yard max-$10.00 Plaque 1st,2nd and 3rd



For all info go to www.racarchery.com


----------



## elsberryshooter

DS ARCHERY ~ TEMPLE GA ~ 2012 Shoot Dates `
3584 Hwy 113 N
Temple , GA 30179

Januray 20th

February 17th

March 17th GA *STATE QUALIFIER *

April 28th 

May 5th *STATE QUALIFER* 

June 9th
Sweetwater Archery will be holding the State Championship  in Douglasville GA  on July 13 & July 14
** The GA State Shoot was changed to July 13 & 14
The 14 RING  will be NOT be reconized @DS Archery next year . We are only following ASA rules as they are eliminating the 14  RING for next year 



WE will reconize ALL the ASA classes 

Sign in Times for Registration 
9am - 3pm  for Winter Months
8am-2pm for Daylight saving time 

$20.00 for STATE Qualifiers includes plaques (plaques are 1 in 5) 

$10.00 Fun Shoot 
$20.00 Money Shoot 
50 % Payback  
Throphy classes are all $15
Open 
Hunter 
Women Hunter
Bow Novice 


LONG Shot 
$5.00 -6 shots 
$1.00 - 1 shot 
Concession will be available 

Danny 770-815-8667
Sherri 770-367-5682

Directions :
From Carrollton - 
Take Hwy 27 N to Hwy 113 N .Go approx 10 mile to Temple. Go thru Downtown Temple and Cross the Railroad tracks and turn Left . Go 6 miles and DS Archery will be on your left 

From DALLAS -
Take Buchanan Hwy (aka: 120 ) toward Buchanan approx 10 miles .Go stright thru the 4 way stop at Roses store . Go 4 miles and turn left on HWY 113 and go 1 mile and DS ARCHERY will be on your right . 

If I dont have your directions from where you will be comnig from just give us call and we can help you with the directions 
__________________
Mathews Bows , Rip cord , Axcel Sights , T.R.U Ball , Store Shooter for Treetop Archery , Bowtech .


----------



## jrbowhuntr

*Sweetwater Shoot dates for 2013*

2013 Shoot Dates
January 26
February 16 
March 2  State Qualifier March 2nd
March 30
April 20 
May 25 State Qualifier 
June 22
July 13 & 14 State Championship
August 24Douglas County 4-H Benefit shoot
Where: Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road
Douglasville, Ga. 30135
(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)

http://www.sweetwaterarchery.com/


----------



## GaBuckSlammer

*2013 IBO Schedule*

2013 I.B.O. SHOOT SCHEDULE
www.IBO.net 

I.B.O. INDOOR WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
January 18-20, 2013
Parma Archery, IX Center, 6200 Riverside Dr., Cleveland, OH44135

KEYSTONE I.B.O. INDOOR NATIONALS
February 2-9, 2013
Presented by Keystone Country Store at Eastern Sports & Outdoor Show
2301 N. Cameron St.Harrisburg, PA 17110

WINTER NATIONAL
February 22-24, 2013
Bennett’s Archery, 106 Kerri Lane, Wetumpka, AL 36092

SPRING NATIONAL
April 19-21, 2013
Anheuser-Busch Farms, 5056 Hwy. 411, Cartersville, GA 30120


1ST LEG NAT’L CHAMPIONSHIP TRIPLE CROWN
May 17-19, 2013
Midwest Classic – White River Bowhunters, US 50, Bedford, IN 47421

2ND LEG NAT’L CHAMPIONSHIP TRIPLE CROWN
    June 14-16, 2013
Great Lakes Shootout - Gem City Outdoorsmen, 6701 Van Camp Rd., Fairview, PA 16415

3rd LEG NAT’L CHAMPIONSHIP TRIPLE CROWN
July 12-14, 2013
Cardinal Challenge - Cardinal Shooting Center, 616 SR 61, Marengo, OH 43334

I.B.O. TRADITIONAL WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
July 19-21, 2013
Cloverdale Conservation Club, 2885 E. CR 700 S, Cloverdale, IN 46120

I.B.O. 2013 WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
August 7-10, 2013
Seven Springs Resort, 777 Waterwheel Dr., Seven Springs, PA 15622


----------



## red1691

*2013 GBAA State Tournaments*

State Indoor
March 1-3, 2013
Hosted be The Archery Learning Center, Snellville, Ga.

State Spring Turkey 3-D
May 4-5, 2013
Hosted by Fort Gordon Sportsmen Club, Augusta, Ga.

State Target
May 18-19, 2013
Hosted by The Archery Learning Center, Snellville, Ga.

State Field
June 22-23, 2013
Hosted by The Ogeechee Bowmen , Savannah, Ga.

State 3-D
August 10-11, 2013
Hosted by The Gainesville Archery Club, Gainesville, Ga.

Hope to see you there!!!!!!


----------



## rockbrancharcher

*Rock branch archery 3d shoot dates 2013*

January  19th & 20th

february  17th

march     2nd & 3rd   
 ............        30th 

april     27th & 28th

may      25th &26th

june      22nd & 23rd

july      6th & 7th

august    17th & 18th
hunters show down     31st 


we are at 2969  green acres rd,elberton,ga 30635 or gps coordnates n34*14.996   w082*47.124  
this is not a 2 day shoot,you just have 2 days to shoot.sign in 8am to 3pm both days. Will post rules later. Any ? Call bobby at 706-318-0610


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter

*Elbert County Archery Club Schedule*

We have finished our schedule for the 2013 3d archery season. We had a great year in 2012 and look forward to an even better one this year. There are alot of new rule changes for the ASA, and our local shoot rules will probably follow close to them. I will post the rules at a later date when all of them are set. Go ahead and put the dates in your calender and we'll see you January 5th! Join our group on facebook to get more updates and to see scores and other information. The Elbert County Gun and Archery Club is located at 1239 Ruckersville Road, Elberton Ga 30635.

January 5th
February 9th
March 23rd
April 13th
May 18th
June 15th
August 24th
*** There may be a shoot added July 13th/20th depending on when the state championships are***


----------



## mr10ss

*Bad to the Bone 2013*

Jan. 27th
Feb. 10th
March 24th
April 21st
May 19th
June 23th
Aug. 11th Bowhunter Warm up
Dec. 7th Toys for Tots 

BTBGA.com


----------



## dutchman

North Georgia Traditional Archery Club 3D shoots
1/6
2/3
3/3
4/7
5/5
6/2
7/14
8/4


----------



## olinprice

*Rocky Comfort Bowhunters*

First shoot 20 targets 3d round $10.00 Adults $10.00 12-16 cubs free
March 9
Second shoot 20 targets 3d round $10 Adults $10 12-16 cubs free
May 11
Cottonmouth Classic 30 targets 3d round $15 adult $10 12-16 cubs free lunch available casual start 9AM-4PM
August 17 Going to add a open crossbow class this year.

Will post flyer asap.For more info call

Greg 478-494-5520
Steven 478-278-3896                                                     
Terrell 478-494-4314
Olin 706-361-1675


----------



## BigJR

Full Draw Archery Rocky Face, Ga. 2013 schedule!!

Jan. 13 Sunday only
Feb. 23/24  Triple State Qualifier ( Ga., Tn., and Al.)
March 23 Saturday only
April 27/28 
May 26 Sunday only
June 15/16 Triple State Qualifier (Ga., Tn., and Al.)
Aug. 25 bowhunter warm-up/ 25 target shoot/cookout!!!

we shoot ASA rules, no more 14's and speed has moved to 290fps although open A and open B will be grouped together and both unknown yardage, we have 50yd max, 45yd max, 40yd max, 30yd max, and 20yd max. all of our youth/cubs shoot 20yd max along with Traditional shooters. if cubs need to get closer they are more than welcome! we want everybody to have some fun with us this year! and we want to wish everybody a very good 2013 and good luck! shoot 'em up guys and gals!!!! for directions or more info. call David Hasty 706-463-2950!!!


----------



## bowtechgirl

*2013 Davey Mountain Archery Club Schedule*

January 26th - 27th
February 23rd - 24th  
March 23rd (Charity shoot)
April 27th - 28th
May 25th (Charity Shoot)
June 22nd - 23rd
July 27th (Charity Shoot)
August 17th - 18th

Sponsored By: 
Hogsed’s Sportswear
5100 Old Hwy 64 - Warne, NC 28909
(828) 389-3088


----------



## dmedd

*Satilla River Archery Club*

Our club is moving to a new facility in Broxton, GA for 2013.We look forward to seeing everyone again. For more information and directions, feel free to call David Medders 912-381-1640 or Lindsay Branch at 912-381-2814.

***Satilla River Archery Club 2013 Shoot Schedule***

Feb 24 Sun
March 16 Sat
April 14 Sun
May 12 Sun 
June 16 Sun
July 21 Sun
Aug 25 Sun ***Bowhunting Setup Only***

***The February start date is tentative***
I will update as the new facility is completed.

Please pass the word along.


----------



## jakeeib

*FT Gordon*

FT Gordon Shooting Complex

27 Jan 3-D Archery 20 Targets
24 Feb 3-D Archery 20 Targets
24 Mar 3-D Archery 20 Targets
4&5 May GBAA state spring turkey archery tournament  2 x 20 target courses
14 Jul 3-D Archery 20 Targets
25 Aug FGSC Hunting class 3-D Archery 30 Targets

-All tournaments will be held at the Tactical Advantage Sportsman's Complex (Range 14)
-Registration begins at 9am, Shooting starts at 9 am, $15 per shooter for non members for a 20 target shoot
-Hunting class tournament is $20 with over $1200 in prizes
-GBAA state tournaments $25 per person, $15 for ages 12-14 and $10 for 11 and under.

For more info call 791-5078
http://www.fortgordon.com/sports_and_recreation/outdoor_recreation_program.php#archery


----------



## olinprice

olinprice said:


> First shoot 20 targets 3d round $10.00 Adults $10.00 12-16 cubs free
> March 9
> Second shoot 20 targets 3d round $10 Adults $10 12-16 cubs free
> May 11
> Cottonmouth Classic 30 targets 3d round $15 adult $10 12-16 cubs free lunch available casual start 9AM-4PM
> August 17
> 
> Will post flyer asap.



Rocky Comfort Bowhunters
Archery Shoot
         March 9th  
 20 targets            May 11th     3D Round 
$10 registration fee
$10 Adult/ $10 Ages 12-16/ Cubs Free

For more info call

Greg 478-494-5520
Steven 478-278-3896                                                     
Terrell 478-494-4314
Olin 706-361-1675


----------



## Quickdraw

*Black Mt Archery Club - Dahlonega, GA*

2013 Shoot Schedule - www.blackmtarchery.com

Sunday JANUARY 27  (9a-2p)

Sunday FEBRUARY 24  (9a-2p)

Saturday MARCH 23 (night shoot) –> COON SHOOT – signups begin 1 hr before dark, shotgun start at dark

Sunday MARCH  24  (9a-3p) – CHARITY SHOOT – 100% of proceeds go to charity for kids

Sunday APRIL 28  (9a-3p)

Sunday JUNE 23  (9a-3p)

Sunday JULY 28  (9a-3p)

The shoots start at 9am and cutoff is 2pm sharp until time change and then cut off is 3pm sharp (must be on stake ready to shoot by cutoff time). It gets dark early in the year and last year we had some shooters not get to finish shooting before dark.


----------



## Its Amazing

*Destiny Farm- Thomson Ga*

Jan 26th and 27th Practice rounds- 10:00 till dark
Feb 10
Feb 24th
March 17th
April 14th
May 19th
June 9th
June 30th
Aug18th- Hunter shoot.  Hunting set up only

Destiny Farm Archery
1604 Armstrong Drive
Thomson GA 
706-220-0068
www.destinyfarmarchery.org
All Money classes $20.00 entry fee with 50%** pay back

Classes:  Money
 Open Money - $20.00  45 yds-  290fps
Senior Money- $20.00  45 yds - 290fps
Known 45  -     $20.00   45yds - 290fps


Trophy: $15.00
Open Trophy- $15.00   45yds   290fps
Hunter -  Fixed pins, magnification allowed, 12 inch stabilizer  40yds- 280fps
Women Hunter- fixed pins, no magnification, 30yds - 260fps 
Bow Novice - Fixed pins, no magnification,  30yds -  280fps
Young Adult- (15-17)  40yds-280fps
Youth- (13-14)  30yds- 240fps
Eagles 12 under 25yds  230fps  (Must have parental supervision) Medallion  $5.00
Traditional – Recurve or long bow, no sights - 25yds 


•	No 14 rings counted 
•	Food will be served at all tournaments
•	Anyone may shoot an unknown class and then pay again to shoot a known class.
•	All rules will be posted at the shoot site
•	Additional classes will be added if participation  warrants.


----------



## Dyrewulf

323 Archery

3D Shoot Schedule


2013

February 9th

March 16th

April 13th

May 11th (Stay tuned – this will tentatively be a 2 day benefit shoot)

Jun 8th

July 13th

August 17th

Go to the 323 Archery page for details and maps


----------



## dhardegree

*Archery Connection 3-D Shoot Dates*

Feb - 16th
March - 16
April - 13
May - 18
June - 15
July - 13
Aug. - 17

Archery Connection
3022 Lakewood Drive
Phenix City, AL
334-480-9997
www.archeryconnection.net

Classes: 
Open Money - $20.00 50 yds- 290fps
Open Trophy- $15.00 45 yds - 290fps
Known 45 - $15.00 45yds - 290fps
Hunter - Fixed pins, magnification allowed, 12 inch stabilizer 40yds- 280fps
Women Hunter- fixed pins, no magnification, 30yds - 260fps 
Bow Novice - Fixed pins, no magnification, 30yds - 280fps
Youth - (12-17) 30yds
Cubs - 12 under 20yds (Must have parental supervision) 
Traditional – Recurve or long bow, no sights - 25yds 

• No 14 rings counted 
• Food will be served at all tournaments


----------



## HCA59

*Shiloh Archery-Hahira,GA*

Shiloh Archery
Tournament Schedule
• February 16, 2013
   March 2, 2013
• March 30, 2013
• April 20,2013
• May,25,2013
• June 22,2013
• July 13,2013
• July 27,2013
• August 31,2013 ( Bow Hunter setup only)
All regular shoots registration times are from 9 am - 1 pm.
The range is located off of Parker Rd in Hahira GA. 
For Information Contact: Dale Hritz (229)460-6696, Brent Hritz (229)251-4466, Billy Pearson (229)560-9560


----------



## FlatFish

SOUTHERN BOWHUNTERS ASSOCIATION
2013 
ARCHERY TOURNAMENT SCHEDULE

January 27, 2013
February 17, 2013			Members Shoot 
March 3, 2013
March 24, 2013
April 21, 2013
May 19, 2013
June 23, 2013
July 27, 2013			 	Late Afternoon/Evening shoot
August 18, 2013
September 8, 2013

All shoots begin at 9 am and the last shooter enters the range at 2 pm.  We have concessions, drinks, hamburgers, cheeseburgers, sausage dogs, chips and candy. 
We also have a clean restroom.

The location is the Tift Area Bow Range located at 1123 Jacob Hall Road in Tifton, GA. 

Directions: The range is Located on hwy319 between Tifton and Ocilla at the water tower you will turn right or left depending on which way you're coming from. Going North toward Ocilla you will turn right and going south toward Tifton you will turn left at the water tower. Then you will go to the 2nd stop sign and turn right and it's about 200 yards on the right, you will be able to see us from the road. We will also have signs out. Hope to see you there.

Contact Michael Crews (229) 424-4116 
or Baron Jones (229)325-4186 for more information


----------



## fulltime

CBG 2013 Schedule

January 12 

February 23

March 16

April - NO SHOOT

May - NO SHOOT

June 1 - NOTE: 2 shoots in June

June 29 - NOTE: 2 shoots in June

July - 20

August - 17

For more info www.cbg.faithweb.com


----------



## shoot101bow

Broyhill Baptist Children's Home 4th Annual

Sat. May 11th  Shotgun Start 9:00 AM

Range will be open Fri. at Noon for those who can not make Saturday.


----------



## bugleumin

*April 6, 2013 3d activity*

Other than "Soul Hunters," for the weekend of April 6-7, 3D activity looks wide open. Any info available for location; I am unfamiliar with this club/shoot.


----------



## Quickdraw

*Black Mt Archery Club - Dahlonega, GA*

Saturday April 27 (night shoot) –> COON SHOOT – signups begin 1 hr before dark, shotgun start at dark

Sunday APRIL 28  (9a-3p)

Sunday JUNE 23  (9a-3p)

Sunday JULY 28  (9a-3p)


----------



## 12ptsteve

*ace hardware/buckeyes plantation*

Ace Hardware and Buckeyes Plantation in Social Cicle Ga. are announcing thier new 3-d archery range and 3-d tournament schedule.

Registration:
Must register inside Social Circle Ace Hardware archery department between 9:00-2:30. Must start shooting by 3:00

Dates:
Arpil 27th (state qualifier ?)
May 18th
June 15th
July 6th
July 27th
August 10th
August 31st hunting shoot
50% PAYOUT IN ALL CLASSES

location: 
Buckeyes Plantation hunting preserve
1250 Jersey Social Circle rd.
Jersey, Ga 30018
located 4.5 miles from Social Circle Ace Hardware at 181 South Cherokee rd. Social Circle Ga.3025

consession stand
picnic tables
fishing/ bird hunting
memberships available
open dailey for practice $10.00 per round

20 brand new Mckienzie 3-d targets
ASA SCORING

Classes:
open pro 50 yard max
open 40 yard max
known 45
unlimited 45 yard max
senior 40 yard max
hunter 40 yard max
womens open 40 yard max 
womens hunter 30 yard max
bow novice 30 yard max
youth boys 30 yard max
youth girls 30 yard max
traditional 25 yard max
sr. eagle 25 yard max
eagle 20 yard max
jr eagle 15 yard max 

Entry fee:
$20.00 for open pro classes
$15.00 for all other adult classes
$10.00 for youth and eagle classes

Contacts:
www.socialcircleace.com
Steve Pittman or Kennith Morris at Ace Hardware archery department
(770)464-3354

www.buckeyesplantation.com 
tom bruce (770)294-9688


----------



## Jhunter_00

3d Archery returns to Forsyth County at the Reid Farm!

6 classes of shooters:
Novice, Women’s, Traditional, 
Hunter, Open and Senior.
$10 registration--Kids 12 and under shoot free!
Upcoming Shoot Dates
Saturday, June 15th
Saturday, July 13th
Saturday, August 3rd

Shoots will begin at 8am with the last shooter starting the course at 2pm. All shoots are "rain or shine", but pending dangerous weather conditions.

Visit www.atc3darchery.com for more information and directions.


----------



## Quickdraw

Saturday June 22 (night shoot) –> COON SHOOT – sign-ups begin 1 hr before dark, shotgun start at dark 

Sunday JUNE 23  (9a-3p)

Sunday JULY 28  (9a-3p)


----------



## olinprice

*Bay Gall Garfield Ga*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=757253


----------

